# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Всем духовным воинам "Ниватекса" !!

## Aziz

Уважаемые священнослужители про-вайшнавской фирмы Ниватекс, нещадно бомбящие Москву листовками с овечками! Может стоит начать это делать в гуне благости? А то страсти и невежества хоть отбавляй(( Может не стоит так гадить рекламой в подъездах и лестничных площадках? Моя лестн. площадка на Федеративном пр. д. 46 к 2, 26.07.2014:





Вот если бы вы так бомбили Москву и помечали крестиками дома книгами Прабхупады..

----------


## Светлана )

"Про-вайшнавской фирмы Ниватекс" ? Как это?

----------


## Aziz

Я просто там работал в далеком 2005.. И эти овечки на листовках все те же.. У нас там даже храмовские московские пуджари работали (одна из них и устроила меня туда) - бегали по этажам раскидывали листовки - норма - 2000 штук в день. Хозяин фирмы - преданный, берет на работу в основном преданных, но с любопытным условием чтобы больше 1 раза не работали у него и делали обязательные пожертвования в храм. Поэтому про-вайшнавская. Но работа эта развивает жестокосердие - ибо иначе невозможно работать, слыша как за спиной ворчат и проклинают тебя жители подъезда - бабушки и другие, в то время как ты, незаконно проникнув в подъезд под видом почтальона\электрика\сантехника - шуруешь по почтовым ящикам или сбегаешь по этажам, навешивая на ручки рекламу. Короче, гадишь рекламой. Работа развивает наглость и пофигизм. 

Мне за это даже в метро под глаз дали, когда я на этой работе заработал на сканер и ехал спокойно себе у выхода из вагона, тихо слушая Чайковского в формате миди в мобильнике. Внезапно, милые русские парень и девушка, до сих пор улыбавшиеся мне, как дали в правый глаз кулаком по очереди. Я успел только послать кулак вдогонку, но двери закрылись. Я сказал "Свиньи!", на весь вагон в возмущении. Только позже я понял что это был кулак Кришны, и что я сам по-свински зарабатывал эти деньги и наглость, гадя в подъездах рекламой, за что и получил в глаз - Параматма тех ребят на это и подбила..)) 

Может, с каждого разный спрос, но меня Параматма совсем загрызла изнутри - потому что раньше я был связан со всеми Душами проповедью, книгами Прабхупады, живя в храме, а теперь мне нужно от них только их деньги, а не Любовь.. Это был разительный контраст Эгоизма и Любви, и Параматма мне этого не простила..

А уволился потому что капал на мозг менеджеру-преданному, что мы совершаем насилие над душами, пока он наконец не взбесился и не схватил меня за шиворот потащил в туалет, где занес кулак для удара, по-волчьи посмотрев на опешившего меня, все же передумал и отпустил.. Вот такие "преданные" мне попадались на этой работе, вот такими их сделала эта деятельность..

Я помню, спросил одного преданного, полу-итальянца, не смущает ли его беспокоить людей таким образом, на что он выдал философский экспромт что, мол, реклама подушек и одеял - чтоб их Параматме мягче спалось))) Истина, как говорится, где-то посередине и каждый обманывает себя как может..

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А в чем собственно проблема? Это же просто бизнес, никак не связанный с СК. Подходит он вашей природе или нет - это уже Ваше дело. Не подходит - не участвуйте. Кто-то подушки продает, кто-то окна ставит, кто-то астрологией занимается, кто-то такси водит, кто-то на базаре торгует - должны же грихастхи откуда то деньги брать.

----------


## Aziz

Да, проблемы нет. Рекламный мусор что на фото - всем должен нравится и нравится, вы правы..) 
И преданный, превращающийся из смиренной овечки в волка на этой работе, забывающий о своей миссии и достоинстве в погоне за фантиками - тоже нормально.
Ну что ж, пусть тогда все остается как есть, раз вам нравится.

Но у меня свое мнение и мне это никогда не понравится, потому что я люблю немного другой ИСККОН и других преданных..

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Не-не, я наверное криво выразился. Нравится должен не мусор, а работа. Вот лично Вам не нравится такая работа. А кто то вполне доволен, раскидывая рекламки по парадным. Разная природа у людей. Это же не греховная деятельность? Так что плохого в том, что преданный поддерживает своё тело такой работой? 
В конце концов, если Вы уверены, что преданные вообще не должны этим заниматься - дайте альтернативу. Откуда преданные должны брать деньги на содержание себя и своих семей?

----------


## Aziz

А как насчет ворчащих и проклинающих пенсионеров? А вам лично нравится результат такой "работы"? Думаю, никому не нравится. Альтернатив - море. Например, курьером - 350 - 500 руб. поездка. Гуляешь по городу, тебе еще и деньги платят, не сидишь в офисе общаясь с материалистами.
Стать вайшьей, создать свой бизнес. 
Вот схема:
1) Делаешь простенький сайт магазина.
2) Ищешь оптовые цены на любые товары в ахимсе - или даже розничные, если сайт очень удобный.
3) Выставляешь товары со своей наценкой, без склада продаешь напрямую от оптовиков, раскручиваешь в соцсетях, первое время работаешь сам курьером, затем нанимаешь сотрудников = профит.
Ведь преданные благостнее карми, у них и мозг должен работать эффективнее.

А в понятие греха вроде входит причинение другим существам беспокойств. Рекламный спам - самое настоящее насилие. Какая уж тут ахимса. Животных люблю, а людей нет..

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*Aziz*, это всё хорошо звучит, но я уже годами вижу, как преданные пытаются выжить и чем они только не занимаются. И самосы, и магазины, и интернет-магазины, и пирамиды всякие и совсем мутные вещи... При этом кто-то таки да получает довольно стабильный доход, а кто-то так и скачет с одного проекта на другой, и что-то всё не клеится. Карма же работает. Есть преданные, вообще не способные ничего толком заработать в силу своей кармы.

----------


## Aziz

Все равно работа курьером всегда имеется. Вполне себе приличная, более благостная и социально-ответственная. И тот, для кого все эти вещи, о чем я писал выше - не просто, как вы говорите, "хороший звук" - на такой работе долго не задерживаются. Остаются каништхи, либо парамахамсы - вроде тех пуджари, которые уже столько блага принесли всем душам, что те в неоплатном долгу перед ними и небольшой рекламный спам - никак не отразится на их духовном балансе. Теоретически.

Это подводит нас к проблеме этичности запасания Кришна-кармой, чтоб потом ею нейтрализовывать свою же угра-карму..

Ну в общем, я не хочу тут понимать дискуссию, раздел не для них, просто хотел обратиться с этим посланием к овце-спамерам, поделиться душевным опытом)) Наверное без толку все это. Но тема получилась забавной)) Но когда начинал, так не казалось..)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Вам, конечно, виднее какое надо иметь сознание, чтобы работать надоедливым рекламщиком. Но про угра-карму, мне кажется, Вы загнули. Люди в Кали-югу вообще озлобленные и раздражаются на всё подряд. Вы и харинаму будете считать угра-кармой только потому, что она кого-то раздражает?
Меня, например, рекламки скорее веселят. Цветные такие, прикольные, бумага хорошая, их потом можно в хозяйстве использовать - ну там под принтер подложить, чтобы стол не попачкать при заправке, как прокладку где-то использовать, еще че-то. В общем пусть несут  :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Гокуланатх дас правильный подход, "извлечь максимальную пользу из невыгодной сделки" (с)

----------


## Aziz

Да, у меня сознание каништхи и наркомана, поэтому мне виднее.. ) А мне пускай не несут, не обижусь и спасибо скажу.. Пускай несут вам )) И я имею полное право это не любить, как и вы - приветствовать. И вы совершенно меня не поняли и вообще сравнили харинаму и спам - несравнимые по сути вещи. Единственное что их роднит - навязывание. И если я когда-то разочаруюсь в преданных - возможно да, харинаму придется считать навязчивым, оглушающим и зомбирующим оболваниванием путем звукового воздействия.. Или если она будет вызывать у людей озлобленность и раздражение - как рекламный спам. Вы - единственный кому спам нравится))) Тут все дело во вкусе, у меня он явно отличается от вашего. Кому-то надо вдалбливать в голову навязчиво информацию, кто-то ее сам найдет если нужно и его это лишь раздражает.. Поэтому мне христианские песнопения нравятся больше киртанов.. Не люблю вдалбливание, крики, звон в ушах, толкотню..


А угра, насколько я в курсах, означает "ужасный", например, Угра-Нрисимха. Ужасная карма не обязательно складывается единомоментно, например в рез-те убийства. Она может и накапливаться, суммируясь из мелких проступков, которые приводят впоследствии к крупным проступкам.

----------


## Aziz

Чувствую, обсуждение скатывается в неконструктивную критику, чего я никак не планировал и не хотел - только лишь потому что ТС - я - "карми", а не какой-нить дас или даси. Но я, - человек, житель планеты Земля, обращался конкретно к распространителям листовок. Если вы не из их числа - проходите мимо, или создайте аналогичную тему для дискуссий в другом разделе.

----------


## Aziz

И не надо выставлять меня антирекламным монстром - сам занимаюсь рекламой в сети www.milliondollarspages.com ((музыка моя) заметьте - в строго определенном месте и никому не навязываюсь) и терпимо отношусь к рекламе в метро, на улице, отчасти в подъездах. Но меня немного смутило то что подобное неаккуратное разбрасывание рекламы, которая потом валяется на полу и ее нужно убирать - не соответствует моему образу человека - философа, называющего себя преданным и исповедующим ахимсу. С других спросу меньше, а с преданного, который должен, как завещал Прабхупада, являть собой идеал для подражания, истинного джентльмена, - совсем другой спрос.

----------


## С_Е_Р_Г_Е_Й

А еще Прабхупада говорил, что материальный мир это не место для джентльмена. Если мы хотим выбраться из под влияния майи, нам следует быть более терпимыми ко всем её проявлениям. Ваша критика понятна, многим неприятно, когда им что-либо навязывают, будь то услуги, телефонные опросы, звонки от биржевых брокеров и т.п. Но таковы тенденции жизни в современном обществе и мы со смирением должны принимать их. В конце концов Вы всегда можете узнать мнение жителей своего подъезда, собрать подписи и подать жалобу на данную организацию в соответствии с законом. И это будет очень по джентльменски. С уважением, Ваш слуга.
P.S.:Хорошая музыка, приятный мотив не смотря на то, что местами плавает ритм.

----------


## Aziz

О нет, подписи собирать - это уже война.) Я не настолько нетерпим и Дон-Кихот))

Спасибо за отзыв о музыке, это свободная импровизация, поэтому темп да, плавает. Но так получилось - это всего лишь искренний отпечаток моего сердца, свободный "дамп" эмоций и мыслей. И в каком темпе он изливался, так и записался. Повторить - не сумею. Только если нотами все записать..
И вообще это не я играю) Это Параматма управляла моими пальцами - потому что я лишь прислушивался к чувству истинности\ложности совпадения того что играю с тем что на душе \ сердце.. Настоящему музыканту очень важно быть внутренне честным и чистым. Иначе не услышит подсказок Параматмы и получится неискренний надуманный шум. Мне до этого еще далеко.) Вот где СК пригождается)))

----------

